# Let's See Your Christmas Light Photographs



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Ran a blog today entitled Photographing Outdoor (and Indoor) Christmas Lights. So, here's some samples of what I took this year:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Oh, geez, guys and gals . . . I know that at least _some_ of you have Christmas Lighting photographs to share with us.

Get posting, will ya'.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

What, nobody wants to play? A small sampling from today's Part 1 series on El Paso's premier neighborhood for Christmas lighting displays:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Samples from today's feature:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Samples from today's third and final installment:


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

My word, how stunning. Here's a humble Christmas bike:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Glad to see that at least one other person decided to post a holiday lights photograph.  Thanks for sharing, Natasha.


----------

